# Corrigir inconsistências Davis/Weatherlink<-> MeteoClimatic



## geoair.pt (18 Mai 2011 às 09:54)

Boas,
Os meus dados do MeteoClimatic apresentam algumas inconsistências





Como é que posso corrigir estas inconsistências, tendo em conta que a estação é uma Davis VP2 com weatherlink USB? 
Cumps.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 13:06)

Tens que corrigir no site do Meteoclimatic.

Na mesma página onde vês as inconsistências, tens que corrigir os valores diários ou mensais.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

Ah, ok.
Depois de ler a tua mensagem e visto a página fez-se luz e percebi que recorrendo ao _*NOAA Summarize Month*_ do WL consigo obter os valores diários mensais e assim comparar e corrigir o que  estiver incorrecto no MeteoClimatic. Era este 'passo' que me estava a escapar e não estava a ver como que conseguiria ver os dados diários do WL para comparar com os do MeteoClimatic.
Obrigado!
Cumps


EDIT: verifiquei agora que o _*NOAA Summarize Month*_ não dá os valores necessários para a pressão atmosférica e humidade relativa.
Como posso obter esses valores no WL para completar/corrigir os dados do MeteoClimatic?


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Mai 2011 às 12:09)

Viva!
Já consegui corrigir os meses mas continuo com um erros anuais, que presumo esteja relacionado com o facto de não ter os valores de Janeiro, mas para conseguir ter os valores diários mensais da pressão e da humidade relativa, encontrei *referência no forum meteoclimatic a um utilitário recente* que 'expande' os relatórios NOAA que o WL faz por defeito.
Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 12:26)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já consegui corrigir os meses mas continuo com um erros anuais, que presumo esteja relacionado com o facto de não ter os valores de Janeiro, mas para conseguir ter os valores diários mensais da pressão e da humidade relativa, encontrei *referência no forum meteoclimatic a um utilitário recente* que 'expande' os relatórios NOAA que o WL faz por defeito.
> Cumps



Grande programa 

Não conhecia. Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 14:09)

Também já andei a explorar um pouco esse software de expansão dos relatórios NOAA, e está muito bom mesmo!
Obrigado geoair.pt


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Mai 2011 às 15:04)

Esse utilitário tem origem num forum italiano, que por sua vez foi referenciado no forum meteored e que por sua vez foi referenciado no meteoclimat


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Mai 2011 às 21:26)

Boas,
Agora que corrigi (achava eu) tudo tenho ainda uma inconsistência que não sei como vou resolver.
Na *consola da VP2* a pressão mínima este registada este ano foi *996.7mb*, no entanto este valor não aparece registado em nenhum lado; ora vejam o log NOAA 'adaptado':


               TEMPERATURE                 REL. HUMIDITY             PRESSURE                         WIND           DOM   
MO    AVG    MIN    DATE   MAX    DATE    AVG    MIN    MAX     AVG     MIN     MAX     RAIN    AVG    MAX    GUST    DIR   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1    11.4    2.4  27/01   17.9  06/01     81     32    100    1018.0   998.5  1031.1    72.6   14.0   54.7   80.5    ESE   
 2    12.1    3.1  06/02   19.2  06/02     84     43    100    1022.4   997.2  1036.0   103.2   13.2   66.0   93.3     NE   
 3    12.7    4.8  16/03   23.9  20/03     80     36     98    1017.0   997.3  1028.1    57.0   11.2   38.6   57.9    ESE   
 4    17.0    9.8  16/04   29.2  05/04     79     35     98    1013.2   997.6  1026.4    94.4   10.3   35.4   53.1     NE   
 5    17.8    9.4  04/05   28.3  16/05     80     32     97    1014.7   999.3  1020.6     9.6   10.1   40.2   59.5     NE   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      13.9    2.4  27/01   29.2  05/04     81     32    100    1017.2   *997.2*  1036.0   336.8   11.9   66.0   93.3     NE

Esta discrepância  está a causar uma inconsistência no meteclimatic pois é este valor de pressão (da consola) que aparece como mínima e não o mínimo registado nos logs.




Alguém já teve algum problema semelhante?
Sei que posso editar os dados no meteoclimatic, mas o que me causa confusão é o porquê da diferença  entre a consola e os logs.
Cum


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Ago 2012 às 11:07)

Boas,
Desenterrei este tópico porque voltei a ter uma discrepância entre os valores de pressão atmosférica registados na consola (1021.8mb) e no weatherlink (1021.6mb).
Já aconteceu com alguém?
Há forma de corrigir esta diferença?
O que poderá ter causado isto?
Cumps


----------

